# Not perfect, but good features



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

"I used some acetone to buff the sanding marks out of the handle" 
now there's a trick I haven't heard before..
I've had issues with plastick fittings, handles and the like before and have NEVER been able to get back the orriginal finish.
Just rub with the acetone, or seriously polish ?

(if I brought another square, level or guage in the door…. ;-(


----------

